# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  گم شدن کارت ورود به جلسه امتحان نهایی :|

## bozorgvar

سلام  راستش از بی دقتی و بدشانسیم  :Yahoo (21):  کارت ورود به جلسمو گم کردم . فردا هم که آخرین امتحانه . ی سریا میگن کارتارو جمع میکنن . 
چیکار باید بکنم یعنی  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*کارت ملی یا شناسنامه ببر*

----------


## bozorgvar

> *کارت ملی یا شناسنامه ببر*


همین ؟  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## WickedSick

کارت ملی چیزی ببر!
ما تو حوضه مون دفه قبلی یکی کارت نیورده بود چون عکس همه رو توی یه لیست داشتن طرف رو شناختن مشکلی واسش پیش نیومد

----------


## WickedSick

> ممنون


ی و  :Yahoo (21): 
پ.ن:خوب شد یادم انداختی  :Yahoo (21):  خودمم نمیدونم کجاس برم ببینم کجاس کارتم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام  راستش از بی دقتی و بدشانسیم  کارت ورود به جلسمو گم کردم . فردا هم که آخرین امتحانه . ی سریا میگن کارتارو جمع میکنن . 
> چیکار باید بکنم یعنی


هیچی دیگه.چون کارت نداری میگیرن همون لحظه اعدامت میکنن.







ر.ا:شناسنامه با کارت ملیتو همرات ببر،مشکلی پیش نمیاد دوست عزیزم

----------


## bozorgvar

> ی و 
> پ.ن:خوب شد یادم انداختی  خودمم نمیدونم کجاس برم ببینم کجاس کارتم


خوشبختانه یه عکس ازش داشتم  :Yahoo (4):  پیش بینی میکردم گم شه . یه پرینتم میگیریم ازش واسه محکم کاری  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bozorgvar


همین ؟ 


نه کارای پیچیده ی دیگه ای هم باید انجام بدی که اینجا نمیتونم بگم چون محرمانه اس  

برادر من جنگ نیست که عکستو رو کارت ملی میبینه رات میده دیگه*

----------


## T!G3R

سلام بزرگوار
داداش باید بگردی پیداش کنی چون المثنی نداره 
اگر هم رفتی سر حوزه به مدیر حوزه بگو برات یه کاری کنه چون دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد یا کارت ملی یا شناسنامه ببر انشاءالله که قبول کنن
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*سلام دوست عزیز
تو حوزه ما هر جلسه یه چن نفر یادشون میره کارت بیارن!!!
برا همین از اونایی که کارت نیاوردن محترمانه اثرانگشت و امضا میگیرن  و به جلسه امتحانی راه میدن*

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام  راستش از بی دقتی و بدشانسیم  کارت ورود به جلسمو گم کردم . فردا هم که آخرین امتحانه . ی سریا میگن کارتارو جمع میکنن . 
> چیکار باید بکنم یعنی


عیب نداره عزیز
وقتی رفتی به مدیری معاونی کسی بگو ازت تعهد میگیرن دوباره برات صادر میکنن!
البته اگه خیلی حساس نیستنو کارتا رو چک نمیکنن بیخیال شو

----------


## GUST

> سلام  راستش از بی دقتی و بدشانسیم  کارت ورود به جلسمو گم کردم . فردا هم که آخرین امتحانه . ی سریا میگن کارتارو جمع میکنن . 
> چیکار باید بکنم یعنی


بابا جوش چی رو میزنی! من آخرین امتحان چون کارتمو یادگاری میخواستم ندادم :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): 
با کارت ملی رفتم داخل! اتفاقا تو جیبم بود واسه مواقع اضطراری 
یارو اومد جمع کنه گفتم ندارم رفت! به همین راحتی ! یادگاری میخواستمش :Yahoo (105):

----------


## pMn

حوضه امتحانی ما کارتارو میگیره (میزاریم رو میز) موقع امتحان بعدیَم دوباره میدن بهمون دیگه دغدغه کارت نداریم  d:

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام  راستش از بی دقتی و بدشانسیم  کارت ورود به جلسمو گم کردم . فردا هم که آخرین امتحانه . ی سریا میگن کارتارو جمع میکنن . 
> چیکار باید بکنم یعنی


کارت ملی یا شناسنامه ببر نهایتش ی برگه ای هست اون رو مینویسی و پاشو امضا میکنی
مشکل خاصی پیش نمیاد باو :Yahoo (10):

----------

